# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صنعتی شاهرود

## amir_95

*سلام دوستان
از اونجایی که تو اصلاحیه جدید اومده که رشته کامپیوتر 60 تا به ظرفیت دانشگاه شاهرود اضافه شده. ایا من با رتبه 15000 منطقه سه احتمال قبولی هست؟
*

----------

